# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد سوابق رو نمیتونم بگیرم لطفا کمک کنید :(

## در راه کنکور

سلام خدمت خواهر و برادرای خوبم و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت شما . من فارغ التحصیل 93 هستم و وقتی میخوام کد سوابق تحصیلیو بزنم ، مینویسه تاریخ تولد اشتباه است . همه چیو درست وارد میکنم .. لطفا نگید خب حتما اشتباه وارد میکنی ، هر جوری که شده وارد کردم درسته درسته . نمیدونم مشکل چیه . لطفا کمک کنید . تمرکزم رو از دیروز گرفته .

----------


## wruveacr

خب حتما اشتباه وارد میکنی :yahoo (4):

والا زمان دریافت کد که چند روزه تموم شده ، شاید برا اون باشه ...
البته 2_3 تا از دوستام بعد از زمانش هم کد رو گرفتن ولی مدرسه براشون انجام داد .

----------


## SanliTa

سلام دوست عزیز اصلا نگران نباش ان شا الله درست میشه 
اول اینکه اون بالا ی خود  صفحه پیگیریه درخواست هستش از اون طریق اقدام کنی لینکشم میذارم 

*پیگیری درخواست                         *  

دومین راه اینه که بری به سیستم پاسخگوی سنجش و اکانت بسازی و اونجا ازشون بپرسی بهت راهکار بدن که صد در صد بهت یه شماره تلفن میدن 
*
سیستم ارسال درخواست الکترونیکی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*


و سومین راه اینکه که واسه من هم باز نمیشدش از همون از سیستم پاسخگو پرسیدم و بهم ی شماره دادن زنگ بزنم البته من مشکلم رفع شد زنگ نزدم
اما من شماره رو بهتون میدم فردا صبح بهشون زنگ بزنید این راه زودتر بهتون جواب میده بنظرم

*با شماره تلفن  02636182359 تماس بگيريد*

انشالله که درست میشه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام خدمت خواهر و برادرای خوبم و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت شما . من فارغ التحصیل 93 هستم و وقتی میخوام کد سوابق تحصیلیو بزنم ، مینویسه تاریخ تولد اشتباه است . همه چیو درست وارد میکنم .. لطفا نگید خب حتما اشتباه وارد میکنی ، هر جوری که شده وارد کردم درسته درسته . نمیدونم مشکل چیه . لطفا کمک کنید . تمرکزم رو از دیروز گرفته .


فردا برو اموزش و پرورش منطقه بگو بهت میدن

----------


## در راه کنکور

مرسی بابت پاسخ گویی . مشکل برطرف شد .

----------

